
China and Russia conduct controversial heating experiments to modify atmosphere - tech_timc
https://beta.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/2178214/china-and-russia-band-together-controversial-heating-experiments
======
PavlovsCat
> In theory, a butterfly flapping its wings might be amplified in a
> sophisticated weather system and cause a storm in a distant location several
> weeks later.

No, that's not what the butterfly effect means at all.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfly_effect)

------
nwrk
Wow. Is it safe? Hope it will no produce any by-product like not existing
climate change(/rant).

